# Gallipoli



## Tez3 (Apr 25, 2015)

Remembering all those who fell at Gallipoli.

We will remember them.

Gallipoli centenary marked by Queen and UK leaders - BBC News


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 25, 2015)

*The Gallipoli campaign*
1915-16




350,000 British troops, 25,000 died


79,000 French troops, 10,000 died


74,000 Anzac troops, 10,000 died


400,000 Turkish troops, 86,000 died


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 25, 2015)

Gallipoli centenary Australia and New Zealand mark Anzac Day - BBC News


----------



## K-man (Apr 25, 2015)

We attended the dawn service locally and in a small place there were hundreds of people up and about. This year has probably been the biggest turnout nationally ever ... Lest We Forget.


----------

